# is 2500 lumens per watt possible



## raggie33 (Sep 19, 2017)

is 2500 lumens per watt possible is 10 years will we see tis


----------



## archimedes (Sep 19, 2017)

I think that is well past theoretical maximum


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 19, 2017)

Nope.... don't think we will see them ever that efficient. I think they are seeing a "brick wall" as to how efficient they can make them and 300-350 lumens/watt may be possible but 8-10 times current efficiency I don't think will happen just like we aren't seeing 10,000mhz computer chips these days we see them add more and more "cores" to get more power.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 20, 2017)

One watt of energy to steer one mass of uranium into another..


----------



## camelight (Sep 20, 2017)

It's not possible. The maxim,um is 683 lm\watt. And that's only in green light (i don't remember why ist the most efficient) so light with 683 lm has energy of 1 watt


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 20, 2017)

well now im sad not much to look forward to in lights


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 20, 2017)

camelight said:


> It's not possible. The maxim,um is 683 lm\watt. And that's only in green light (i don't remember why ist the most efficient) so light with 683 lm has energy of 1 watt



In terms of basic physics, a Watt worth of green light represents the same amount of energy as a Watt worth of red or blue light. In terms of actual vision, however, the eye is most sensitive to the green light. This is simply how the eye works, and it may have evolved that way as a result of the fact that sunlight is most intense in that range.

As a result, measurements of illumination are not conducted in basic physics units, but in units that are adjusted to the human eye sensitivity, like the lumen. Achieving a lumen of red or blue light takes more emitted power than a lumen of green light.

The theoretical maximum for high CRI lights is about 300 lumens/Watt. For low CRI, I suppose it might be as high as 400 lumens/Watt.



raggie33 said:


> well now im sad not much to look forward to in lights



There's still some meaningful improvements to look forward to. The best LED's, under ideal conditions, get around 200 lumens/Watt, and those aren't high CRI versions.

Good household LED bulbs have only recently beaten 100 lumens/Watt.

If we can get to the point of having high power lights including their drivers achieve the efficacy levels in real use that low power LED emitters achieve in lab conditions not counting their driver efficiency, at reasonable CRI's, we can double runtimes at a given level, or perhaps even triple the outputs that can be achieved for a given amount of heat to dissipate.

That won't be easy and probably won't happen soon, but I'm hopeful it will eventually be possible.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 20, 2017)

id love to have 500 lumens from a singal aaa alkline


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 21, 2017)

Demon Core; you can't be anywhere near it, but very tiny sub-watt movements are all that's required to turn it on..


----------



## Agpp (Sep 22, 2017)

raggie33 said:


> id love to have 500 lumens from a singal aaa alkline



You can get it from 10440. AAA doesn't supply enough power.


----------

